# How Do I Determine The Tongue Weight Needed For The Weight Distribution Hitch I Need?



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

How do I determine the tongue weight needed for the weight distribution hitch I need? I have a 2006 Chevy Express 3500 15 passenger van for my tow vehicle. I have a 2013 Outback 230RS toy hauler camper. The brochure says my tongue weight is 580 lbs. My van rear went down about an inch with this trailer hooked up and we went camping locally. Now I have a 600 lb. golf cart to put in the front toy hauler area and the van went down another inch. Now I wnt to buy a weight distribution hitch and my local dealer said I need a 10,000 lb, with 1000 lb tongue weight hitch. Does that sound correct? They are wanting me to buy a Reese round bar with a friction sway control on the side. The price is $299 for the 10,000 lb one with sway control and ball. I am wondering if I need the 10,000 or the 12,000. Can anybody help? I would like to buy one tomorrow. Thanks

I am officially making the NEW Outbackers.com decals for the group. Look in the "for sale" section to order.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Base the bar size on the range of 10% to 15% of the gross trailer weight. So if the gross is 10,000 then get 1200 pound bars.

DO NOT use friction sway control for your trailer it is a poor performer at best.

Recommend either the Dual Cam or Equal-i-zer weight distribution sway control hitches. Both will run you about $550 but you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

In addition to getting the correct WD hitch, it's a good idea the weigh your van and trailer to get the true tongue weight. Hopefully the tongue weight will not be overloading the van's rear axle regardless of how well the WD hitch works. If you don't have a Sherline Trailer Tongue Weight Scale, you can easily use the available worksheets for CAT Scale or other scale in conjunction with the Weight Safety Report to help you with the correct technique and gives you the important information you need to know.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Base the bar size on the range of 10% to 15% of the gross trailer weight. So if the gross is 10,000 then get 1200 pound bars.
> 
> DO NOT use friction sway control for your trailer it is a poor performer at best.
> 
> Recommend either the Dual Cam or Equal-i-zer weight distribution sway control hitches. Both will run you about $550 but you will be happier in the long run.


x2. and the mfg stated tongue weight is WAY under real tongue weight. To the empty tongue weight you need to add propane (60lbs typically) 60lbs/battery.
batteries and propane alone will increase tongue weight by about 180lbs.

As an example, my outback has an "empty" tongue weight of under 700lbs. My REAL tongue weight, trailer loaded as measured with a sherline scale is 1250 with NO fresh water, 1450 with a full fresh water tank. that's basically double the empty tongue weight.

BTW I haven't found anyone yet who OVERESTIMATED what their tongue weight is. Most folks "guess" substantially less than what it actually is. I'm including myself. I did an estimate based on empty weight, batteries, water, propane and how other stuff would be loaded and estimated my loaded tongue weight with water would be 1200lbs, about 1000 w/o water. so I was underestimating tongue weight by 20%!


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, Well I ordered the Equal-i-zer 12,000 lb - 1200lb 4 point sway hitch. I was told it would be perfect. I hope so. That $550 estimate was spot on. Came to $558 with shipping, ball and extra set of the square pins. Thanks all.

I am officially making the NEW Outbackers.com decals for the group. Look in the "for sale" section to order.


----------

